# Female Bettas Living Together



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to put some female bettas in the 10-gallon aquarium that my platy fry finally graduated from. I was planning on three bettas.

Is there anything special I should do to ensure that they create an understood hierarchy? I was thinking maybe of putting the largest female in the tank for a day or two first before adding the others... or would that be bad to do?

Help me out, please!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

That'd be a bad idea. She'd establish territory and then get mad when intruders were introduced. Put 'em all in in one fell swoop!


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Alright, thanks. =)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well;i have never had a problem putting female bettas together.would keep a couple hundred of them in a rearing together.kept the males together until they were 6 or 8 weeks old.then separate them.like julie said;just put them all in at the same time.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I went out and bought my bettas today! I have pictures of them in my album. They're really pretty and I named them the Latin words for the elements they resemble: Glacies [Ice], Incendia [Fire], and Aqua [Water].

I'm so excited!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Add the timidest-looking first, and give let her get used to her tank overnight. Then add the second the next morning, and feed them together. Then add the last, most angry looking one...good luck with your Sorority tank! You can actually have get two or three more, but add some plants.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Alright, my females are in their new home together. I put them all in at the same time and instantly I could see the differences in their personalities. The red female instantly stuck herself in the position of queen, while the white hid in a corner. The blue female doesn't seem to like the red one at all but she's not actually challenged her yet. I really hope that they all learn to get along.

Thanks for your advice, everyone.

-Brooke


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! The personalities are great, and they make very interesting community fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 3 female bettas in a 15 gallon community tank. They usually all get along ok. They eat together but the rest of the time they have their own corners. occasionally the brownish one has her tail torn so i think she is low on the totum pole.
I would not trust my blue female with any others tho-- she is real big and real nasty.

I find that pink bettas are gentler as are the gold/reds.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Colors don't really affect aggressiveness that much...maybe all the bettas of the same color at your LFS were from the same source and were raised in a specific way that makes them less aggressive.


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

hi there, i have had many female betta and i have found most when bought at the same time will get along swimmingly  if not i found when in stressfull conditions they band together. for example the stress of being in the plastic bag (before released) usually does it but if you buy at a different time esp you might need to take out the aggressive one. what i did was put a small gold fish in the large bowl with just betta for about a day. you can get feeder fish from fish stores for about 30 cents. with the new bright larger fish they will fight less i have found. it has work a couple times but might not everytime.


----------

